# reptile shops poi for tomtom & other sat navs



## essexdragons (May 21, 2008)

hello
We are trying to make a POI for reptile shops for sat nav in the uk, so if you know of any reptile shops in your area please email us there name, address with postcode so i can add them. If you would like the Reptlie Shop POI for tomtom and other sat navs we can e-mail it to you and updated as and when people email us about other reptile shops.
thank you 
[email protected]
Essex Dragons


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds good :2thumb:

Couldnt it be made into a list on here and then stickied?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

reptile crazy norwich ive never been there myself but i know it exisits


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bedfordshire:*
Japanese Koi Co. 
Aquatic Superstore, 
Hitchin Road, 
Henlow, 
SG16 6BB, 
Tel No. 01492 850822

*Berkshire:*

*Buckinghamshire:*
Widmer Reptile Centre, 
Pink Road, 
Lacey Green, 
Bucks, 
HP27 0PQ. 
Tel No. 01844 344765

*Cambridgeshire:*
Abbey Reptiles, 
Stonham Barns, 
Pettaugh Road, 
Stongham Aspal. 
Tel No. 01449 711180

Cambridge Reptiles, 
175 St. Neots Road, 
Hardwick. 
Tel No.01954 212187

Pet Leaders
62 High Street
Ramsey
Cambridgeshire
PE26 1AA
United Kingdom
Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop
Triple 8 Aquatics - Marine Aquatic Specialist | Online Shop


*Cheshire:

*Amazon Exotics 
77 Park Lane, 
Macclesfield, 
SK11 6TX, 
01625 616477

Clearwater Aquatics & Pet Centre, 
Wyevale Gardens Centre, 
Forest Road, 
Cotebrook, 
Nr Tarporely, 
Cheshire, 
CW6 9EE. 
Tel no. 01829 760404

Jurassic Ark, 
131 Marsh House Lane, 
Warrington, 
Cheshire, 
WA1 3QY.

Living Jungle, 
265 Eddlestone Road, 
Crewe, 
Cheshire, 
CW2 7EA. 
Tel no. 01270 253233

*Cornwall:
* Scales n Tails
81 The Terrace
Penryn
Cornwall
TR10 8EL
Tel 01326 379 099
Xcaliber Reptiles, 
Chacewater Garden Centre, 
Chacewater, 
Nr Truro, 
Cornwall, 
TR4 BQG. 
Tel no. 01872 560682

*Cleveland:*
Billingham Aquatic Centre, 
12 Mill Lane, 
Billingham, 
Cleveland. 
Tel no. 01642 630058

*Derbyshire:*
Chesterfield Aquatics and Reptiles, 
Chesterfield Garden Centre, 
Mansfield Road, 
Hasland, 
Chesterfield, 
S31 0JL. 
Tel no. 01246 558444

*Devon :*
South West Reptiles, 
25 East Wonford Hill, 
Exeter, 
Devon, 
EX1 5JH. 
Tel no 01392 209035

Two by Two International, 
125 Embankment Road, 
Plymouth, 
Devon. 
Tel no. 01752 668343

Reptile World
Unit 2, 
Lister Mill Business Park,
Lister Close,
Newnham Industrial Estate,
Plympton,
Plymouth,
PL7 4BA 
Tel No. 01752 331 690

*Dorset:* 
Reptile's Plus, 
Seabourne Road, 
Southbourne, 
Bournemouth, 
Dorset 
BH5 2HF. 
Tel No 01202 421117.

B.J.Herp Supplies, 
Purlands Farm, 
Bridport Road, 
Winterbourne, 
St Martin, 
Dorchester, 
Dorset, 
DT2 9DS. 
Tel No. 01305 261302

C.C.MOORE & CO LTD
12-14 Granby Court
Surrey Close
Grandby Industrial Estate
Weymouth
Dorset
DT4 9XB
01305 789161

*Durham:* 
Coast to Coast Exotics, 
124 North Road, 
Darlington, 
County Durham, 
DL1 2EJ. 
Tel No. 01325 283756
Coast To Coast Exotics - Reptile Shop / Reptile & Amphibian Breeder / Supplier of Snakes - Darlington, North East England, UK


*Essex:

* Scales and Fangs
854 London Road
Leigh-on-Sea
Essex
SS9 3NQ
01702 479 036 
Scales and Fangs |

Aqua Pets
197 Moulsham Street
Chelmsford
Tel No. 01245 355722

Clacton Reptiles
121 Old Road
Clacton on Sea
CO15 3AN
Tel No. 01255 427618

Cold Blooded
6 The Broadway
Rainham
Essex
RM13 9YN

Jungle Phase
115 Abbs
Cross Lane
Hornchurch
Essex
RM12 4XR
Untitled Document

Ramsey Pet and Reptile Centre
Church Hill
Ramsey
C012 5EX

Reptilia
7 Chequers Parade
Dagenham
Essex
RM9 6RT

???
Little Warley Lane
West Horndon
Brentwood
CM12 3EN

*Gloucestershire:*
Aztec Reptiles, 
17 Church Street, 
Charlton kings, 
Cheltenham, 
GL53 8AP. 
Tel No. 01242 513588

Whitminister Reptiles, 
Highfield Garden Center, 
Whitminister, 
GL2 7PB. Tel No. 01452 741751

*Hampshire:* 
Southcoast Exotics, 
109 London Road, 
Cowplain, 
Waterlooville, 
Portsmouth, 
Hampshire, 
PO8 8XJ.
Tel No-02392 269362
Opening Hours: Mon-Thurs 10-5.30, Fri-Sat 10-6, Sun 10-4 (Reptiles, Amphibians, Insects)

Emsworth Reptiles
242-244 Havant Road
Drayton
Hampshire
PO1 6PA
Tel No. 02392 214047

Shirley Pet & Reptile Store
198 Shirley Road,
Southampton,
SO15 3FL
Shirley Pet and Reptile Store

*Herefordshire:*

*Hertfordshire: *
Ameyzoo,
12 High St, 
Bovingdon, 
Herts, 
HP3 0HG, 
Tel 01442 834446

*Huntingdonshire:*

*Kent:*
Animation Pet centre
133 Bellegrove Road
Welling
Kent
DA16 3QS
Tel No. 02083 033086

Barn Pet Centre
Berengrave Lane
Rainham
Kent

Grafty Pet Aquatics and Garden Centre
Grafty Green
Lenham
Maidstone
Kent
ME17 2AT

Herpbreed UK
51 Sea Street
Herne Bay
Kent
CT6 8QB

Concrete Jungle pets
132 High Street 
Ramsgate
:: Concrete Jungle Pets ::
tel:01304 588344

Vanishing World
Wealden Forest Park
Hearne Common
Hearne Bay
tel:01227 712321

Canterbury Exotics
70 Northgate
Canterbury
Caterbury Exotics, Canterbury, Kent, UK - Reptiles, lizards, snakes, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, livefood, reptiles, bearded dragon, corn snake, leopard gecko, coral
tel:01227 786033

*Lancashire:*

Critters Pet Shop,
69 Market Street,
Hindley,
Wigan,
Lancashire,
WN2 3AE.

Tel: 01942 526766.
Web site: www.crittersexoticpetshop.co.uk

Ideal Pet Stores, 
Moor Lane, 
Clitheroe. 
Small furries. fish and some reptiles.

Fur Fish Feather, 
1b New Market Street, 
Lancashire, 
BB7 2JW. 
Small furries, fish and a small rep department

*Name to be added 
Curzon Street, 
Burnely, 
BB11 1DF. 
Reptiles Only.

Aquascope, 
Oak Street, 
Great Harwood, 
BB6 7EA. 
0870 460 9431 
Aquatics superstore with reptile department
Aquascope - Welcome to Aquascope

Pet Warehouse, 
Oak Street, 
Oswaldtwistle, 
BB5 3JZ.
01254 390311 
Small furries, reptiles and hand-reared birds
The Pet Warehouse - The Ossy Tackle Box

Aquamania, 
Knet Street, 
Blackburn, 
BB1 1DE. 
01254 663399 
Aquatics superstore with some small furries and reptiles.
Aquariums, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Fishing Tackle, and Aquatics Supply stockists.

Viper and Vine
404-406 Bury New Road
Prestwich
Manchester
M25 1BD
01617738294
Primarily reptiles with a large aquatics department, some small mammals and caged birds. 
Larger mammals/game park animals available on request.
VIPER & VINE

The Reptile Room
Anchorsholme Lane East
Cleveleys
Lancashire
FY5 3QL
01253 863700
Reptiles, amphibs and inverts
The Reptile Room

*Leicestershire:*
Amazon Exotic Pets, 
6 Rushtons Yard, 
Ashby De La Zouch, 
Leicestershire, 
LE65 1AL. 
Tel No. 01530 417979

Scales and Tails-
27 Burleigh Avenue
Wigston Fields
Leicester
LE18 1FJ
Tel: 0116 281 3705
About Scales & Tails

The Rainforest-
33 Blaby Road
South Wigston
Leicester
LE18 4PA
Tel: 0116 278 7811
Rainforest Reptiles

*Lincolnshire:
*JC Exotics
42 Monks Rd
Lincoln
LN2 5HY
Tel: 01522 537272

*London:* 

*Crystal Palace Reptiles*
54 Westow Street
Upper Norwood
London
SE19 3AF
Tel: 020 8771 1349

*Middlesex:*
Waterlife Exotic Plant and Pet Centre
Longford
Bath Road
Middlesex
UB7 0ED
Exotic Plant and Pet Centre

*Norfolk:*
Swallow Aquatics, 
Harling Road, 
Norwich, 
Norfolk, 
NR16 2QW. 
Tel No. 01903 718184

*Northamptonshire:*
Northampton Reptile Centre, 
159 Weedon Road, 
Northampton, 
NN5 5DA. 
Tel No. 01604 753823

*Northumberland:*
Northumbrian Reptiles
Unit 11
Foundry Industrial Estate
Hexham
Northumberland
Ne46 4JH
01434 605927
*Nottinghamshire:

* Wharf Aquatics
Wharf Road
Pinxton
Notts
NG16 6LH
phone: 01773 861255

Notts Reptile Centre
579a Mansfield Rd
Sherwood
Notts
NG5 2JN
phone: 01159 608805

Distinctive Waterlife
Unit 26-28 Old Mill Lane Ind Estate
Mansfield
NG19 9BG
01623 647317

*Oxfordshire:*

Python's Lair
86c Abingdon Road,
Drayton,
Oxfordshire,
OX14 4HP 
Tel no; 01235-529882 

Intpets Pet Store, 
2-4 Corn Street, 
Witney, 
Oxon, 
OX8 7BL. 
Tel No. 01993 773111

Reptile Ranch 
12-14 London Street, 
Faringdon, 
Oxon, 
SN7 7AA

*Rutland:*

*Shropshire:*
Shropshire Exotics 8-10 Lower Bar, 
Salters Court, 
Lower Bar, 
Newport, 
TF10 7BE. 
Reptiles Only. 
01952 822133
Shropshire Exotics. Available Livestock.

Nest of Feathers
44 High Street
Hadley
Telford
TF1 4NG
Tel No. 01952 276856

*Somerset:
*Cadbury Garden CentreSmallway
Congresbury
Bristol
Avon
BS49 5AA
T: 01934 875700
F: 01934 875501
W: Garden and Leisure - 7 Garden Centres Across the UK
Little Fish Aquatic & Reptile Centre
38 Station Road,
Taunton,
Somerset
TA1 1NL
Tel: *01823 338002*
littlefishaquatics.co.uk - About us

Reptiles R Us, 
267 Two Mile Hill, 
Kingswood, 
Bristol. 
Tel No.0117 9353179

Reptile House, 
429 Whitehall Road, 
Bristol, 
BS5 7BX. 
Tel No-01179 355333

A & J Reptiles 
3 Manor Court, 
Locking, 
Weston Super Mare. 
BS24 8BA
Tel No. 01934 820900

Blagdon Water Gardens
Bath Road
Upper Langford
Welcome to the Blagdon Water Gardens NEW web site
tel:01934 853921

Mendip Monsters
Holly Court
High Street
Midsomer Norton
tel:01761 411111


*Staffordshire:
* Glovers Aquatics
247-251 City Road, 
Fenton, 
Stoke-on-Trent, 
ST4 2PX, 
Tel: 01782 844866
Aquatics, Aquarium supplies, Fish tanks, Water garden products, aquarium setups and freshwater fish specialists. Garden Web

Discount Koi and Aquatics
10a Lonsdale Road
Stoke-on-Trent
ST4 4DN
01782 848487

Family Friends
116 Bucknall New Road
Stoke-on-Trent
ST1 2BE
01782 215215


*Suffolk:*

*Surrey:*
Badshot Lea Garden Centre,
Badshot Lea
Farnham 
Surrey
GU16 9YG
01252 333666
Petsville International
68 Richmond Road
Kingston
Surrey
KT2 5EH
Tel: 020 8546 3949

Petsville International
271 High Street
Sutton
Surrey
SM1 1LD 
Tel: 020 8642 8671

*Sussex:*
Indigo Reptiles
1 Valebridge Road
Burgess Hill
West Sussex
RH15 0RA
Tel no. 01273 843883

Sussex Pets Ltd
Squires Garden Centre 
West Sussex 
RH11 8PL Crawley
Telephone: 01293 549458
Sussex Pets, pet accessories, pet toys, pet treatments

Repco Herptological Supply 
132 Preston Drove 
BRIGHTON 
BN1 6LA
01273 553303 

*Tyne and Wear:*
Animal Allsorts
65/67 Stephenson Road
High Heaton
Newcastle Upon Tyne
Tel No. 01912 666290

*Warwickshire:*
Coventry Aquatics & Reptiles
50 Daventry Road
Stivichall
Coventry
CV3 5DP
Tel: 02476 503050
Web: Coventry Aquatics - Home

*West Midlands:*
_Hollybush Garden Centre & Aquaria_, 
Warstone Road, 
Shareshill, 
Wolverhampton, 
WV10 7LX, 
Tel: 01922 418050 (Reptiles, Fish, Furries)

Shirley Aquatics
1355 Stratford Road
Shirley,
Solihull,
West Midlands,
B90 4EF
0121 744 1300 (ext.214)
Shirley Aquatics UK - Koi carp, tropical fish, marine fish and coldwater fish

Animal Crazy, 
194 High Street, 
Dudley, 
DY1 1QE. 
Tel No. 01384 211153

Birmingham Reptiles & Pets, 
274 Slade Road, 
Erdington, 
Birmingham, 
B23 7LX

Central Reptiles, 
142 High Street, 
Sedgely, 
WS1 1RJ. 
Tel No. 01902 820815

Chase Pet & reptiles, 
Unit 10 Sankeys corner, 
Burntwood, 
Nr Lichfield, 
WS7 8JR. 
Tel No. 01543 676144

Lost World Reptiles, 
636 Bristol Road, 
Selly Oak, 
Birmingham 
B29 6BJ. 
Tel No. 0121 4714771

Prestwood Pet Zone, 
Wolverhapton Road, 
Prestwood, 
Nr Stourbridge, 
DY7 5AF. 
Tel No. 01384 877150

Walkers Aquatics Pets & Reptiles, 
59 High Street, 
Bilston, 
West Midlands, 
WV14 0EZ. 
Tel No. 01902 498191

Coventry Aquatics & Reptiles
50 Daventry Road
Stivichall
Coventry
CV3 5DP
Tel: 02476 503050
Web: Coventry Aquatics - Home

*Wiltshire:
* The Reptile Shack
The Old Foundry 
Foundry Lane
Chippenham
Wilts 
SN15 1JB
Telephone: 01249 705839
Mobile: 07761357697
Web: www.thereptileshack.co.uk
Email: [email protected]

Porton Aquatics Pets & Garden Centre, 
Porton, 
Salisbury,
Wiltshire, 
SP4 0LA. 
Tel No-08707 701011

DPS Exotics
27 George St, 
Warminster 
Tel: (01985) 220409

UK Pets, 
1A Newcroft Road, 
Calne, 
Wiltshire, 
SN11 9EF. 
Tel No. 01249 814929

*Worcestershire:
* Ravin' Reptiles
3 Carlton House
Oxford Street
Kidderminster
01562 742 818
www.ravin-reptiles.co.uk

*Yorkshire:*
Snakes'N'Adders, 
384 Kirkstall Road, 
Leeds, 
LS4 2HQ. 
Tel No- 01132 899911 
Snakes ''N'' Adders

Paws for Thought
143 York Road
Leeds
LS9 8DB
0113 2350795
www.PawsForThoughtPetCentres.co.uk

Newland Pet & Aquatics, 
49 Edgecombe Street, 
Newland Avenue, 
Hull, 
HU5 2EX. 
Tel No. 01482 342707

Leaping Lizards
74 Fourth Avenue
York
YO31 OUB 
01904 422588
LEAPING LIZARDS

Reptile Land
437 Anlaby Road 
Hull 
East Yorkshire 
HU3 6AP 
United Kingdom 
Tel 01482 506668

4 Pets 
324 Hull Rd
Woodmansey 
Beverley 
HU17 0RU 
01482 679684 

Hull Pets & Gardens.
203/205 Beverley Road 
Hull
East Yorkshire 
HU5 2TX

Keighley Reptiles
139 East parade
Keighley
bd21 5hx
01535 691212
Keighley Reptiles.co.uk designed by Kevin Hogg (c)


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

There's also:

Jurrasic Ark
99 Ogley Rd.
Brownhills,
Walsall
WS8 6AP 
01543 370389 or 07920446496 / 07825652685


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

Whitminster Reptiles (gloucestershire) closed down a while ago but I have been told that there is to be another retile place opening on the same site shortly. A bit further down the A38 there is:-

KNM Pets and Exotics
Unit 1
Cambridge Mills
Cambridge
Glos GL2 7AA


----------



## Dostovei (Mar 16, 2008)

essexdragons said:


> hello
> We are trying to make a POI for reptile shops for sat nav in the uk, so if you know of any reptile shops in your area please email us there name, address with postcode so i can add them. If you would like the Reptlie Shop POI for tomtom and other sat navs we can e-mail it to you and updated as and when people email us about other reptile shops.
> thank you
> [email protected]
> Essex Dragons


Basically check this great thread already on this forum and get them from there

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/64422-reptile-shops-area.html


----------

